
'Dead Sea Scrolls' at the Museum of the Bible Are All Forgeries - laurex
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/history/2020/03/museum-of-the-bible-dead-sea-scrolls-forgeries/#close
======
dmix
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22569457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22569457)
(without #close appended to the URL)

------
bszupnick
To clarify, the Dead Sea Scrolls are not forgeries. These specific (what were
though to be) copies/additional fragments that this one museum bought are
forgeries, but the Dead Sea Scrolls are real.

~~~
tantalor
I doubt anyone was confused on that point, but for what its worth: _One of the
earliest carbon dating tests was carried out on November 14, 1950. This was on
a piece of linen from Qumran Cave 1, the resulting date range being 167 BCE –
233 CE._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_dating_the_Dead_Sea_Scr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_dating_the_Dead_Sea_Scrolls)

------
catalogia
If this means the authentic copies are in better hands, then this is good
news.

